# Found dog on Swallow Creek WMA in Towns County



## Killer Kyle (Aug 25, 2018)

I wish I had gotten this post up a couple days ago, and have been busy and haven't had time. I was up on Swallow Creek WMA with a friend, and we found this dog on Corbin Creek Road two days ago. I thought he was a bear coming out of the woods towards the truck when I saw him coming out of the woods. He was a big, sweet ol' boy. 
I'm assuming this was a bear or hog dog. He looked like he had been out there for a while. Was all skin and bones. Looked like he was losing hair or had mange on his back side, and he was wearing a nice red shock collar. He's a big dog with a big ol' noggin.
This was about 1/3 the way up Corbin Creek Rd. Looked like a boar hog has split him open on the left shoulder. He had a fresh gash that was still red with blood. 
I gave him the remains of my sausage biscuit. That's all the food I had with me. I think he is hanging near the road because he knows there are people coming by that general area. 
If y'all know anyone missing this dog from the Towns, Rabun, Union, or White County area, let them know that's where he was last spotted two days ago. He was a sweet old dog and I'd love to see him get home.


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 25, 2018)

watch out now Kyle you might be giving away your hunting grounds. HAHA


----------



## Pig Predator (Aug 25, 2018)

Dana Young said:


> watch out now Kyle you might be giving away your hunting grounds. HAHA


Yep! HA! See any hog sign?


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 25, 2018)

Did you see all the  sliding sign going up the road?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 25, 2018)

Ha! I ain't giving up my spots! I have never hunted Corbin and won't be this year. I was literally just riding the roads and glassing the trees to see if I could find any acorns. That road goes from low to high, and I wanted to see if elevation made a difference in the acorn production. I found loaded hickories on the lower part of the road. I also found two loaded Scarlet oaks lower dow. As we moved up the road, we found almost no other oak trees prosucing mast. We found a couple more scarlet, northern red, chestnut, and white oaks with maybe 1-3 acorns that were visible that we could tell. There are white oaks dead in Tray Gap. Stunted ones. We found maybe 3-5 acorns on a couple of them, and we were glassing with binos. We checked 11 spots from the bottom of the road to Tray Gap. Each stretch we checked was about 100-200 yards long. If you looked at the trees and saw what we saw, you would almost assume there is nearly a total white oak failure this year. Might just have been the area we were in and not the same all over the NF, but the acorn crop looked real bad where we were from the bottom to Tray Gap. It was an eye opener. 
I did see some slides along the road, but I was mostly looking for mast trees as we cruised by. I am always all over these WMA's whether I hunt the different places I go or not. Mainly just seeing what I can see. I have seen a lot of climbing sign on the white oaks on different WMA's in the last few days, but zero feeding sign on the white oaks. It looks like bears are just checking trees and coming up empty handed. They definitely know its time to climb though. There's no question about that.
PigPredator, I did see hog tracks all along the way in the road. No real rooting that I could tell, although we never went to any food plots. I hung out the passenger window as we followed one small sounder's tracks for a little less than a mile before I lost the tracks. They are there somewhere.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 25, 2018)

The dog looks like a Stephens cur. There aren't a lot of them around, should be easy to find the owner. Their muzzles turn grey real early 1 - 1 1/2 years old, usually younger than they look.


----------



## Pig Predator (Aug 25, 2018)

I just got back from lookin for that dog with some food. I went in at the hiawasee river side and the pigs have it tore up about a 1/2 mile in or so. Spooked a pig into some laurel about a mile from there on the left side of the road between the first two campin spots. LOL, You don't have to worry about the bear or deer being hunted out from me...I'm after them pigs.


----------



## Blackston (Aug 26, 2018)

No name plate         Hmmm I wonder ?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 26, 2018)

Blackston said:


> No name plate         Hmmm I wonder ?



Yeah, I dont know man. Seemed like a hog dog for sure given the location and the fact that he had the big cut on his shoulder. You know no regular old porch dog is going to be starving out there in the woods and trailing pigs. Had to have been somebodys hunting dog.


----------



## GLS (Aug 28, 2018)

I don't get it why there was no name tag or phone number on the collar.  I found a beagle with a collar back in the river swamp a few winters ago.  She was miles from civilization.  I took the dog with me to where I could get cell phone coverage. I was able to locate the owner through the collar and he was grateful.  The dog had been in a deer pack and got separated from the pack's gps locator dog.  She was well over 10 miles from release point and had been MIA for days.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 28, 2018)

GLS said:


> I don't get it why there was no name tag or phone number on the collar.  I found a beagle with a collar back in the river swamp a few winters ago.  She was miles from civilization.  I took the dog with me to where I could get cell phone coverage. I was able to locate the owner through the collar and he was grateful.  The dog had been in a deer pack and got separated from the pack's gps locator dog.  She was well over 10 miles from release point and had been MIA for days.


I did the same thing while fishing the Chattooga DH a couple years ago. Three bear hounds on the DH. Took me a half hour to get close enough to get the number. J drobe straight back to Clayton and called and the fuys wife answered. I called back that night, and she said her husband was able to go retrieve them when he got off work.
When the bear hunter went missing a I'm Rabin a couple months back, my friend helped everyday with the search. He and his friend located one of the mans dogs a few days after he went mmissing. They heard it bawling down off the man and went to it, and it had a bear treed. It was still running bears like three days after he went missing. There's one thing you can't deny about a good bear or hog dog. They will literally run game for days without food until they die. Not many dogs in the world have a resolve like a good hound.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 30, 2018)

Killer Kyle said:


> I did the same thing while fishing the Chattooga DH a couple years ago. Three bear hounds on the DH. Took me a half hour to get close enough to get the number. J drobe straight back to Clayton and called and the fuys wife answered. I called back that night, and she said her husband was able to go retrieve them when he got off work.
> When the bear hunter went missing a I'm Rabin a couple months back, my friend helped everyday with the search. He and his friend located one of the mans dogs a few days after he went mmissing. They heard it bawling down off the man and went to it, and it had a bear treed. It was still running bears like three days after he went missing. There's one thing you can't deny about a good bear or hog dog. They will literally run game for days without food until they die. Not many dogs in the world have a resolve like a good hound.


We had one that went across Little Bald after a bear a few weeks ago. He must have jumped it up. We were after pigs, and he aint a bear dog or not suppose to be ! Took us 5 days to find him. His GPS collar died on us. We have a few dogs that we are going to start running with 2 collars. The old Quick Trac collars will last a long time and will at least help when such happens again.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 30, 2018)

I shared on North Georgia Hog Hunters FB page maybe he can get back home


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Aug 30, 2018)

greg_n_clayton said:


> We had one that went across Little Bald after a bear a few weeks ago. He must have jumped it up. We were after pigs, and he aint a bear dog or not suppose to be ! Took us 5 days to find him. His GPS collar died on us. We have a few dogs that we are going to start running with 2 collars. The old Quick Trac collars will last a long time and will at least help when such happens again.



That is what we have always done with our bear dogs.  They have gotten better but the first gps collars would only make it 8 or 9 hours.  We run Telemetry collars on the dogs for when the gps collars die.


----------



## Blackston (Aug 31, 2018)

If ya poachin ya don’t want your name on the dog.     At least that’s what I hear


----------

